# Cyclogest pessaries



## Jellyfisher (Aug 24, 2011)

Hi,

I'm hoping you can help, I am taking 400mg of cyclogest twice a day rectally. I'm 6 weeks pregnant and soon after I do my cyclogest (maybe an hour) I am getting an orange discharge from my bottom. Is this something I should be worried about or is it usual? It has only started happening over the last few days.

Thanks

Jelly


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

I'm afraid I don't know, as we don't deal with them as midwives. However, lots of women experience coloured discharge when using them vaginally, so its possible its the way that it reacts with your body and changes its colour,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------

